# snowboard for size 14 ?



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah bro, let's get him dialed in. Bigger feet can be a trick so please have him take a quick barefoot measurement using the following method.

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

Please also post his stance width and stance angles if he knows them. 

STOKED!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Im size 14 at 230lb im on Custom Wide 169, it's a big ass board i must say but i love it. Also have Burton bullet 164W was also fine


----------



## sk1p2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Yeah bro, let's get him dialed in. Bigger feet can be a trick so please have him take a quick barefoot measurement using the following method.
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> ...


its 31,5

width is on ref. points, and also, front angle is 15, and back changes from -9 to +6.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the additional info. That helps complete the picture. Like with the riders on the small footed side of the spectrum every mm counts. 31.5 is a 13.5 in snowboard boots which means that he really still has a a lot of options. 

Reduced footprint boots and attention to binding choice can allow good results on many boards. The guys with 15's and above have it a lot harder than we do .

What the numbers tell us: 31.5 less 1 cm for stance angle (no reduction for stance width) leaves us with an adjusted foot length of 30.5 at the center inserts. Normally we suggest up to 1 cm of overhang for both toe and heel (2 cm total). That would leave you with an ideal width of 28.5 at the center inserts. This is always going to be a larger measurement than the waist width.

For instance his El Grande is 27.7 cm at the waist but is 28.6 at the center inserts. That means he has a bit of room to spare on this board. 

For guys with larger feet (myself included) we steer them to go a bit narrower than the traditional suggestions. His El Grande is essentially a textbook fit for him in terms of width...but as he likely is experiencing, it is as nimble as a prize sow. Toe drag is one problem and it is a relatively small one. It is predictable and there are work arounds (or you can just choose to ride with it). This is the age old trade-off for the big-footed shredder. Toe drag vs responsiveness. Everyone will strike their own balance but I would suggest shedding at least 1 cm less at the inserts. 

Soooooo, now for some specifics. The El Grande is designed as a catch-all all mountain board for big footed dudes. Is that still what he is after? What style of riding does he prefer and in what location?


STOKED!


----------



## sk1p2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Soooooo, now for some specifics. The El Grande is designed as a catch-all all mountain board for big footed dudes. Is that still what he is after? What style of riding does he prefer and in what location?
> 
> 
> STOKED!



well.. he'd like to have something a bit softer than el grande. he's more into jumping and riding pow than carving.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sk1p2 said:


> well.. he'd like to have something a bit softer than el grande. he's more into jumping and riding pow than carving.


Where is he located? The Gnu Riders Choice 166 Wide (possibly 162 Wide depending on his location) will be a major step up on all levels. Both lengths are 27.6 at the center inserts.


----------



## sk1p2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Where is he located? The Gnu Riders Choice 166 Wide (possibly 162 Wide depending on his location) will be a major step up on all levels. Both lengths are 27.6 at the center inserts.


europe (croatia)

there is a show that holds lib tech/gnu, but right now they dont have it..

btw anything else.. other than gnu riders choice? (maybe something from capita, since we have solid offer from them around here)

also, thank you very much for all of this.. you ve been a great help.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Capita does not offer their core models in the width range we have targeted. Any other brands that you have easy access to?


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I'm 6'1 190lbs with a size 14 foot and I currently ride a NS Heritage X 163 and love it. When I demo this board before buying it I also tried out the Skunk Ape and liked that board as well.

My last board was a Burton Custom W 167 and it was good as well. I would recommend your friend go demo a few and see what fits best.


----------



## sk1p2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Capita does not offer their core models in the width range we have targeted. Any other brands that you have easy access to?


burton, lib tech, dc, nitro, elan, and some jones and flow.

and then blue tomato is near us, and they have pretty much everything (ride, rome, rossignol, voelkel, never summer..) except gnu riders choice wide 62-66 

also demoing is rarely an option here for us..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Great,

The Lib Skunk Ape 165 will be a terrific choice. It will shave off a cm in width from his El Grande, but also has a more conventional sidecut and will add a lot of performance.


----------



## Jacobtumak (Jan 20, 2020)

Any body know what I can get for a park board? I’m 6’2 170lbs and size 14 boot.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jacobtumak said:


> Any body know what I can get for a park board? I’m 6’2 170lbs and size 14 boot.


If you read this thread you'll see that it's wise to measure your feet before buying a board based on your current boot size. Properly fitting snowboard boots should normally be 1-2 sizes smaller than a person's street shoes. Additionally, people with wide feet often size up boots to accommodate their width when shorter boots designed for wide feet would provide much improved comfort and performance.

Have a look in the boot section, read some of the threads, measure your feet and make sure you really need those 14s before you drop coin on a new board.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Jacobtumak said:


> Any body know what I can get for a park board? I’m 6’2 170lbs and size 14 boot.


Hi Jacob,
Size 14 is a very unusual size (to be correct) in snowboard boots. It corresponds to a US shoe size of 16.

Please measure your feet using this method:



Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## electric (Jan 13, 2020)

Have you looked at a Nitro Magnum wide? I had an El Grande for 4 seasons then the Nitro up until last season, and it definitely felt more nimble than the El Grande while on a very similar level of "all around" performance.


----------



## Jacobtumak (Jan 20, 2020)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jacob,
> Size 14 is a very unusual size (to be correct) in snowboard boots. It corresponds to a US shoe size of 16.
> 
> Please measure your feet using this method:
> ...


Alright, I tried that and got a measurement of (ironically) 28cm, I also had Burton moto 13’s last year and there not fitting me anymore.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Jacobtumak said:


> Alright, I tried that and got a measurement of (ironically) 28cm, I also had Burton moto 13’s last year and there not fitting me anymore.


Hi Jacob,

28 cm is mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. I would strongly suggest that you measure your width as well (instructions above) and that you post images of your measurements being taken. 

STOKED!


----------



## Jacobtumak (Jan 20, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> If you read this thread you'll see that it's wise to measure your feet before buying a board based on your current boot size. Properly fitting snowboard boots should normally be 1-2 sizes smaller than a person's street shoes. Additionally, people with wide feet often size up boots to accommodate their width when shorter boots designed for wide feet would provide much improved comfort and performance.
> 
> Have a look in the boot section, read some of the threads, measure your feet and make sure you really need those 14s before you drop coin on a new board.


Ohh ok that would make sense because I’m a 12-13 street shoe (depending on brand) but I usually go a size up for boots because quite often I find there uncomfortable, but I’ve also found my feet hit the end and won’t hold my foot in the right spot....


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Jacobtumak said:


> Ohh ok that would make sense because I’m a 12-13 street shoe (depending on brand) but I usually go a size up for boots because quite often I find there uncomfortable, but I’ve also found my feet hit the end and won’t hold my foot in the right spot....


Hi,

28 cm is a size 11 in shoes (size 10 in snowboard boots). We should really get you width and see your foot images. 

STOKED!


----------



## blues2019 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi!
I have the Sasquatch feet problem... I wear 14 in street shoes, Measurements are 12" length x 4"5/8 Wide (L-30.48cm,W-11.6cm) (I am 6'2'' 230lb athletic build)
Also I've only used rentals before and would appreciate any guidance for a whole set up!
Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

To get this right for you it is really important that the measurements be taken correctly. You will want to measure from the wall out in both the length and the width measurements below. Thanks!

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## blues2019 (Jan 11, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> To get this right for you it is really important that the measurements be taken correctly. You will want to measure from the wall out in both the length and the width measurements below. Thanks!
> 
> ...













































same measurements asI said before


----------

